

U.S. Army Considers Robots for Support Service Roles - weej
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/army-considers-replacing-thousands-of-soldiers-with-robots/

======
CyberFonic
Scary! If ObamaCare is an example of what gets developed on government
contracts, then this might not end well.

